# Nick Mafia [DAY 3]



## I liek Squirtles (Apr 3, 2011)

Here are the rules:

1. Out of thread communication allowed for everyone.
2. Lynches are required.
3. Have fun!

Other: Flavor text will be PG. Sorry.

The Nicktoons go to bed, not knowing that one of them won't wake up.

*48 hours for night actions.*


----------



## I liek Squirtles (Apr 5, 2011)

*Re: Nick Mafia [NIGHT 0]*

The Nicktoons wake up, and in Slime Plaza they find the body SpongeBob dead, motionle
ss. With a note that said ''haha we killed the cheese block. Angelica''.

*Squirrel is dead. He was Innocent.*

Some people did not send in their night action.


----------



## Squirrel (Apr 5, 2011)

*Re: Nick Mafia [NIGHT 0]*

*she


----------



## Sypl (Apr 5, 2011)

*Re: Nick Mafia [NIGHT 0]*

Noooo! You killed Spongebob!


----------



## Karkat Vantas (Apr 5, 2011)

*Re: Nick Mafia [NIGHT 0]*

Oh no!!!

What's Spongebob's role?


----------



## I liek Squirtles (Apr 5, 2011)

*Re: Nick Mafia [NIGHT 0]*

Roleblocker. And where do I change the title?


----------



## Karkat Vantas (Apr 5, 2011)

*Re: Nick Mafia [NIGHT 0]*

edit the first post

Well, our roleblocker is dead! What a shame.


----------



## Worst Username Ever (Apr 6, 2011)

*Re: Nick Mafia [NIGHT 0]*

Yeah, roleblocker would be useful...


----------



## Sypl (Apr 6, 2011)

*Re: Nick Mafia [NIGHT 0]*



Worst Username Ever said:


> Yeah, roleblocker would be useful...


To block roles.


----------



## Wargle (Apr 6, 2011)

*Re: Nick Mafia [NIGHT 0]*



The Friendly Mushroom said:


> To block roles.


Thank you for stating the obvious.

Well, a roleblocker short, and no idea what to do. Anyone got _anything???_


----------



## Glace (Apr 6, 2011)

*Re: Nick Mafia [NIGHT 0]*

Are there any inspectors?


----------



## Eclipse (Apr 7, 2011)

*Re: Nick Mafia [DAY 1]*

The role exists, so I'm going to guess there's an inspector.

But geez, roleblocker death on the first night... This is a pretty bad start.


----------



## Worst Username Ever (Apr 7, 2011)

*Re: Nick Mafia [DAY 1]*

First day is always difficult, so... maybe we should wait with doing anything.


----------



## Eclipse (Apr 7, 2011)

*Re: Nick Mafia [DAY 1]*

In which case, I'm going to *abstain*. It's too early to tell anything.


----------



## Worst Username Ever (Apr 8, 2011)

*Re: Nick Mafia [DAY 1]*

Me too. It seems like the best choice, at least unless anyone says something suspicious.


----------



## I liek Squirtles (Apr 8, 2011)

*Re: Nick Mafia [DAY 1]*

Remember, lynches are *required*.
*
48 more hours for discussion.*


----------



## Wargle (Apr 8, 2011)

*Re: Nick Mafia [DAY 1]*

Well shit... anyone have any good ideas?


----------



## Glace (Apr 8, 2011)

*Re: Nick Mafia [DAY 1]*

He said some did not send in night actions... Anyone able to base something off of that?


----------



## Wargle (Apr 9, 2011)

*Re: Nick Mafia [DAY 1]*

Quite obviously either we have an active mafia or ILS randomizes kills not sent in. In most cases, it is safe to always to assume the former is correct.

Since we have a list of who's posted, as told by this page, we can see that Squirrel has posted least, but since we can't lynch dead people, we have a massive tie for least active.

RNG says luck isn't on the side of *The Friendly Mushroom*, unless they have a viable defence/and/or we have a better idea.


----------



## Eclipse (Apr 9, 2011)

*Re: Nick Mafia [DAY 1]*

... Pfft, I did not see the required lynches requirement. OTL

I'm lynching *The Friendly Mushroom* until somebody has a better idea.


----------



## Glace (Apr 9, 2011)

*Re: Nick Mafia [DAY 1]*

Same here.

*The Friendly Mushroom*


----------



## Sypl (Apr 9, 2011)

*Re: Nick Mafia [DAY 1]*

Ahhh!
Sorry, I wasn't online, I was playing Minecraft and got distracted.


----------



## Wargle (Apr 9, 2011)

*Re: Nick Mafia [DAY 1]*

Do you have anything to say as to save yourself?


----------



## Sypl (Apr 9, 2011)

*Re: Nick Mafia [DAY 1]*

I'm Tommy.


----------



## Karkat Vantas (Apr 9, 2011)

*Re: Nick Mafia [DAY 1]*

I'd like to point out that the vig probably didn't send in their actions.


----------



## I liek Squirtles (Apr 11, 2011)

*Re: Nick Mafia [DAY 1]*

I will be good. I will add 48 more hours.


----------



## Flareth (Apr 11, 2011)

*Re: Nick Mafia [DAY 1]*

Well, I'm here...sorry I didn't post guys. Not used to required lynching games....so...

I RNGed (With TFM on the list, just in case).....I got *Silver Panic*.


----------



## Wargle (Apr 12, 2011)

*Re: Nick Mafia [DAY 1]*

Tommy is a semi-safe claim, but also has a risk.

but whatever.

*Silver pamic*


----------



## Eclipse (Apr 13, 2011)

*Re: Nick Mafia [DAY 1]*

Hmm, not sure if I trust the claim as Tommy 100% but I will change my vote to *Silver Panic.*

Hopefully the next night gives us better clues.


----------



## Sypl (Apr 13, 2011)

*Re: Nick Mafia [DAY 1]*

*Silver Panic*

(I could be a terrorist though)


----------



## Karkat Vantas (Apr 13, 2011)

*Re: Nick Mafia [DAY 1]*

Well, explode then!


----------



## Wargle (Apr 13, 2011)

*Re: Nick Mafia [DAY 1]*



The Friendly Mushroom said:


> *Silver Panic*
> 
> (I could be a terrorist though)


Don't be cryptic/idiotic. It gets you killed fast.


----------



## Glace (Apr 13, 2011)

*Re: Nick Mafia [DAY 1]*

Wait, TFM, who did you inspect, if you're Tommy?


----------



## I liek Squirtles (Apr 13, 2011)

*Re: Nick Mafia [DAY 1]*

Sorry, this is taking to long, so I asked Squirrel. Silver Panic was the choice. FLAVOR TEXT GOGOGO

The characters decided on Silver Panic, and approached her. Quickly, Jorgen zapped her and she was dead.

*Silver Panic is dead. She was mafia (Vlad Plasmius). 48 hours for night actions.*


----------



## Karkat Vantas (Apr 16, 2011)

*Re: Nick Mafia [DAY 2]*

It's Day?

Who died?


----------



## I liek Squirtles (Apr 16, 2011)

*Re: Nick Mafia [DAY 2]*

The characters gathered, relieved that nobody died.

*Nobody died. 48 hours for discussion.*


----------



## Sypl (Apr 17, 2011)

*Re: Nick Mafia [DAY 2]*

OH CRAP ZIM IS ACTIVE.


----------



## Karkat Vantas (Apr 17, 2011)

*Re: Nick Mafia [DAY 2]*

...what would make you think that??


----------



## Eclipse (Apr 17, 2011)

*Re: Nick Mafia [DAY 2]*

... Wait are you trying to imply you really are Tommy? o_o;
In which case, I never knew that you could inspect an alien. I still don't trust your claim as Tommy however.

Anyways, who are we going to lynch guys? I have no suspicions currently, so I'll wait until someone has an idea.
Actually, reading through The Friendly Mushroom's posts, s/he is being way too cryptic and is trying too hard to throw off suspicion. I vote to lynch *The Friendly Mushroom*.


----------



## Glace (Apr 17, 2011)

*Re: Nick Mafia [DAY 2]*

He simply refuses to answer my recurring question straight-on. Suspicious? I think so. I'll vote for him now, but there's a possibility i'll change that vote.

*The Friendly Mushroom*


----------



## Sypl (Apr 17, 2011)

*Re: Nick Mafia [DAY 2]*

Kill me if you will, because MY EMPIRE OF DOOM BEGINS NOW!!


----------



## Karkat Vantas (Apr 17, 2011)

*Re: Nick Mafia [DAY 2]*



The Friendly Mushroom said:


> Kill me if you will, because MY EMPIRE OF DOOM BEGINS NOW!!


ok

*The Friendly Mushroom*


----------



## I liek Squirtles (Apr 18, 2011)

*Re: Nick Mafia [DAY 2]*

The characters decide upon The Friendly Mushroom, and they destroy him.

*TFM is dead. He was Tommy (inspector). 48 hours for night actions.*


----------



## Sypl (Apr 19, 2011)

*Re: Nick Mafia [NIGHT 2]*

Told ya'


----------



## Eclipse (Apr 20, 2011)

*Re: Nick Mafia [NIGHT 2]*

If I am allowed to post during the night in this thread, then allow me to say this. I'm sure you can't say anything once you're dead, The Friendly Mushroom.

And although I'm sorry that I lynched you, it was still a very bad move to act annoyingly random. |:


----------



## I liek Squirtles (Apr 20, 2011)

*Re: Nick Mafia [NIGHT 2]*

Extending 48 more hours. Send your night actions in.


----------



## I liek Squirtles (Apr 25, 2011)

*Re: Nick Mafia [NIGHT 2]*

The characters see nobody has died, angering some.

Nobody is dead. 48 hours for discussion.


----------



## Eclipse (Apr 30, 2011)

... Well woops, I totally missed the fact it was day. Is day over?
If not, I propose randomlynch. The Friendly Mushroom's death proves nothing, so I have no idea where to go.


----------



## I liek Squirtles (May 4, 2011)

No. People have been ignoring this, to tell the truth...


----------

